# New pictures



## Britannia (Sep 16, 2007)

Of the one and only Britannia =)

I got faded, watched Super Troopers, and then decided to dye my hair. My friend (whom I'm very comfortable with, obviously) took photos of me afterwards.



























yup yup. Camera whore here.

... & this one may be seen as "explicit", even though no actual bits SHOW, so I'm just going to make a link.


----------



## luv_it_here (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I'm in love...


...and that last pic = perfection (not that women of ANY size can't be seen as perfect - I just adooooore that shot.) *tingles up spine*

xoxo
j :eat2:


----------



## luv_it_here (Sep 17, 2007)

...yeah, completely smitten here with u brittania. *sigh* :wubu:


----------



## Big-Phil (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, cool photos....


----------



## StridentDionysus (Sep 23, 2007)

*¬*

My keyboard thanks you for the drool 

:smitten: :wubu: :bow:


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Sep 24, 2007)

:smitten: gotta admit smokin is a turn on for me


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 9, 2007)

smoke'em if you got'em!!
you are a hottie Britannia, you look good enough to eat.(after a plucking...)


----------



## Britannia (Oct 23, 2007)

My friend Tamara told me my pics are never accurate representations of my small-ness or whatever, so here's the good ole' dollar bill trick.

Results:


----------



## luv_it_here (Oct 23, 2007)

Absolutely amazing.. Holy crap Brit - That puts things into perspective!

...and you look SO good. Like crazy beautiful. Just, wow...


----------



## Britannia (Oct 23, 2007)

luv_it_here said:


> Absolutely amazing.. Holy crap Brit - That puts things into perspective!
> 
> ...and you look SO good. Like crazy beautiful. Just, wow...



When I'm on Top Model next year, you can say you knew me way back when, and when people are like, "No way!" you can one-up them: "Yeah... AND she thinks I'm hot!"

Because it's true.


----------



## luv_it_here (Oct 23, 2007)

I shall do just that!

BLUSHING LIKE NEVER BEFORE...

Thank u Brit - It's mutual.


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 23, 2007)

I do prefer a fuller figure on a female, but without a doubt, you are very sexy.

and you do have some sexy undies.

any chance we may get a back shot?:eat2:


----------



## BeeBee (Oct 23, 2007)

.....and this thread sure shows it. Brittania, you are beautiful!


----------



## jdwhitak (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, you are almost freakishly skinny  From the looks of it that dollar bill could go half way around you waist 

Your still pretty though, I guess


----------



## Britannia (Nov 1, 2007)

one of my boyfriend's designs (he's fashionista)





a sign i made for one of my friends (she colored that pic like 3 years ago & i still have it)

Having fun... and yes I did carry that every day to school back in the day.

Angel wings again, everyone seems to love them.

Oh snap they caught me smiling :doh:

I have a certifiable library in my studio... my bookcase is ceiling-to-floor.


----------



## zayus1979 (Nov 1, 2007)

Good lord... You are simply amazing...

Love the wings.


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Nov 1, 2007)

you are very sexy...

and that smile...:smitten:
smashing...

I would walk a 1,000 miles for one of those smiles...


----------



## Britannia (Nov 1, 2007)

Gracias! I'm glad to build a fan-base before I hit it big... and no I will NOT forget the "little people" here- you guys rock :bow:


----------



## zayus1979 (Nov 1, 2007)

It's a shame Top Model dosn't allow viewers to vote, elsewise I'd promise you mine.


----------



## Britannia (Nov 1, 2007)

Actually there's a thingy on the website where you can... and I think you can earn prizes if the girl you voted to win actually wins.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 1, 2007)

the ones with the wings is my favorite


----------



## Goodolboy02 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow...you look great...so petite!


----------



## desi7482 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, all I can say is you look great.


----------



## BeeBee (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, cute from every angle!!


----------

